# L'amore rubato, saccheggiato, scippato.



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Questo tiranno, a cui nessuno (o quasi) sfugge ...  tutto si fa per lui.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Da un settimanale francese:




_Vive da sola. Nella maggior parte dei casi è single,  per scelta o per caso. Si considera forte e indipendente, ma quando torna a  casa, dopo una lunga giornata di lavoro, diventa triste e depressa. A farle  compagnia sono solo l'inseparabile animale domestico e il  telefonino. 
Nonostante il proprio compagno condivida la vita con  un'altra persona. Per lui accetta qualunque compromesso, diventa la partner del  tempo libero, vissuto lontano dagli impegni familiari e dagli occhi indiscreti  del mondo esterno. Si accontenta di piccoli attimi rubati, in attesa di un  futuro felice insieme.
Che il ruolo dell'amante non sia semplice è cosa nota.  Che le cosiddette «rovina famiglie» se la passino peggio delle mogli tradite è  una novità inattesa. La raccontano le dirette protagoniste, le cinquemila donne  che hanno risposto a un sondaggio. 
La maggior parte di loro dichiara che le amanti sono  più depresse, deboli e insicure delle compagne ufficiali, quelle che hanno  subito il tradimento. Loro malgrado, si innamorano della persona sbagliata e  sono incapaci di farne a meno. Vivono i propri sentimenti in clandestinità e  perseverano sperando che il proprio compagno si penta e scelga loro. E se questo  non succede, e la relazione viene scoperta, subiscono anche l'onta di essere  additate. Guardate i destini delle "tradite" note a tutti: Hillary si è ripresa  la sua famiglia e ha moltiplicato i successi in campo politico. La modella Liz  Hurley ha dovuto sopportare il tradimento peggiore, quello che il suo fidanzato  Hugh Grant consumò nel 1995 con la prostituta Divine Brown. La bella Liz non ha  esitato a reagire. Ha troncato la storia e continuato per la sua strada,  diventando attrice, produttrice e moglie del miliardario indiano Arun Nayar.  Insomma, lungi dall'essere distrutte dal tradimento, mogli e fidanzate si  riprendono la propria vita. Il ruolo delle deboli e depresse lo lasciano alle  rivali.
È prima di tutto la clandestinità dei sentimenti che rende le amanti  insicure. Costrette, come sono, a sopportare una vita da comprimarie, a  rivestire un ruolo subalterno, fatto di frustrazioni e sacrifici. 
Il 66 per cento delle donne intervistate ritiene che  l'amante sia più debole rispetto alla moglie tradita, che sia destinata a  sentirsi come una specie di terzo incomodo. Il 62 per cento ammette di temere le  relazioni tradizionali, considerate troppo poco avventurose. Nonostante questo,  più di otto donne su dieci (l'82 per cento) descrivono la condizione dell'amante  come deprimente e non si fidano della persona con la quale hanno scelto di  stare. Per l'87 per cento del campione, infatti, un uomo mente alla propria  moglie ma non é totalmente sincero con l'amante e per questo è considerato  bugiardo. Il popolo delle «rovina famiglie» dimostra comunque anche un po' di  orgoglio. Le amanti non sono disposte ad aspettare in eterno che il proprio  partner abbandoni il tetto coniugale (lo dichiara il 77 per cento del campione).  Anzi, per il 60 per cento di loro chi è disposto a continuare il rapporto nella  speranza di una relazione normale dimostra un atteggiamento «masochista» o non è  in grado di accettare una situazione «stabile». Inoltre esiste anche la  convinzione, nonostante il nome, che le amanti non siano in grado di amare  davvero. A condurle nelle braccia del partner non sarebbe l'amore, ma  «l'impossibilità di averlo», la ricerca del proibito. Insomma, nel tradimento  non ci sarebbe nulla di romantico, ma solo l'insana tendenza a rovinarsi la  vita.
_ 





Cio' nonostante ... 

Buona domenica!


​


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (18 Gennaio 2009)

E i poveri uomini traditori?
Che devono compiacere entrambe?
Che passano da uno stress all'altro?
Che vivono nel terrore che la moglie scopra l'amante e questa, a sua volta, la sveltina occasionale?
E che rischiano, durante l'orgasmo di urlare il nome di Tizia in luogo di Sempronia?
Di questi poverini il settimanale d'oltralpe non dice nulla?
Ps Trovi sempre spunti interessanti. Sei saggia. Mi piaci ogni post di più ....


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> *E i poveri uomini traditori? Aspetta ho un'idea*
> Che devono compiacere entrambe?
> Che passano da uno stress all'altro?
> Che vivono nel terrore che la moglie scopra l'amante e questa, a sua volta, la sveltina occasionale?
> ...


*
 ... gli facciamo un monumento!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

.........


Da un settimanale francese:




_



Vive da sola. Nella maggior parte dei casi è single, per scelta o per caso. Si considera forte e indipendente, ma quando torna a casa, dopo una lunga giornata di lavoro, diventa triste e depressa. A farle compagnia sono solo l'inseparabile animale domestico e il telefonino. 

Clicca per espandere...

__Beh...io suggerirei qualche libro. Fa molto bene alla salute. insieme ad un 'ora di corsa, fa ancora meglio. se poi ci mettiamo anche un mp3..e degli amici da frequentare quando ne hai voglia tu e loro...allora credo che sia una condizione non dico ideale, ma non dannosa._




_



Nonostante 

Clicca per espandere...

__appunto..."nonostante" tutte le tricche e ballacche del caso._



> _il proprio compagno condivida la vita con un'altra persona_


_te lo sei scelta._


_



. Per lui accetta qualunque compromesso, diventa la partner del tempo libero, vissuto lontano dagli impegni familiari e dagli occhi indiscreti del mondo esterno. Si accontenta di piccoli attimi rubati, in attesa di un futuro felice insieme.

Clicca per espandere...

__vada a leggere l'aforisma di Orange...e non si lamenti Signora._






_



Che il ruolo dell'amante non sia semplice è cosa nota. Che le cosiddette «rovina famiglie» se la passino peggio delle mogli tradite è una novità inattesa.

Clicca per espandere...

__Ma peggio dove? hai la possibilità di scegliere, di muoverti, di fare tutto cio' che vuoi..._



_



La maggior parte di loro dichiara che le amanti sono più depresse, deboli e insicure delle compagne ufficiali, quelle che hanno subito il tradimento.

Clicca per espandere...

 _

_PALLE._


_Credo che questo sondaggio abbia sondaggiato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tra coloro che si sentono depresse a_ prescindere...il problema è che loro non lo sanno.



_



Loro malgrado, si innamorano della persona sbagliata e sono incapaci di farne a meno. Vivono i propri sentimenti in clandestinità e perseverano sperando che il proprio compagno si penta e scelga loro

Clicca per espandere...

__Non credo nella persona Giusta._

_Credo che nel corso di una vita molte possano rappresentare le persone giuste, ,a diverso titolo..._

_



. E se questo non succede, e la relazione viene scoperta, subiscono anche l'onta di essere additate

Clicca per espandere...

._

_pfufff...ma sti ca-zzi....pensassero a quello che vogliono...chi ha voglia di speculare sui sentimenti altrui e sulle scelte relative lo fa comunque e su tutto e tutti._





> _Guardate i destini delle "tradite" note a tutti: Hillary si è ripresa la sua famiglia e ha moltiplicato i successi in campo politico. La modella Liz Hurley ha dovuto sopportare il tradimento peggiore, quello che il suo fidanzato Hugh Grant consumò nel 1995 con la prostituta Divine Brown. La bella Liz non ha esitato a reagire. Ha troncato la storia e continuato per la sua strada, diventando attrice, produttrice e moglie del miliardario indiano Arun Nayar. Insomma, lungi dall'essere distrutte dal tradimento, mogli e fidanzate si riprendono la propria vita. Il ruolo delle deboli e depresse lo lasciano alle rivali._
> _È prima di tutto la clandestinità dei sentimenti che rende le amanti insicure. Costrette, come sono, a sopportare una vita da comprimarie, a rivestire un ruolo subalterno, fatto di frustrazioni e sacrifici. _


 
_coloro che parlano di sacrifici non sanno nemmeno di cosa stanno parlando..ma mi facessero il piacere e andassero a lavorare in miniera!e a calci in culo!_



> _Il 66 per cento delle donne intervistate ritiene che l'amante sia più debole rispetto alla moglie tradita, che sia destinata a sentirsi come una specie di terzo incomodo. Il 62 per cento ammette di temere le relazioni tradizionali, considerate troppo poco avventurose. Nonostante questo, più di otto donne su dieci (l'82 per cento) descrivono la condizione dell'amante come deprimente e non si fidano della persona con la quale hanno scelto di stare_


_. _


_e allora se sono queste che si lamentano che cacchio vogliono?dicessero che sono incapaci di fare scelte difficili e di rischiare di vedersi l'incapaci di stare bene anche  con loro stesse_




> _Per l'87 per cento del campione, infatti, un uomo mente alla propria moglie ma non é totalmente sincero con l'amante e per questo è considerato bugiardo. Il popolo delle «rovina famiglie» dimostra comunque anche un po' di orgoglio. Le amanti non sono disposte ad aspettare in eterno che il proprio partner abbandoni il tetto coniugale (lo dichiara il 77 per cento del campione). Anzi, per il 60 per cento di loro chi è disposto a continuare il rapporto nella speranza di una relazione normale dimostra un atteggiamento «masochista» o non è in grado di accettare una situazione «stabile». Inoltre esiste anche la convinzione, nonostante il nome, che le amanti non siano in grado di amare davvero. A condurle nelle braccia del partner non sarebbe l'amore, ma «l'impossibilità di averlo», la ricerca del proibito. Insomma, nel tradimento non ci sarebbe nulla di romantico, ma solo l'insana tendenza a rovinarsi la vita_


_. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


_




_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .........
> 
> 
> Da un settimanale francese:
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Personalmente non riesco a credere che tutte le amanti siano delle povere depresse inconcludenti... come non credo che tutte le mogli tradite siano delle streghe frigide.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> _.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Volentieri!

Chi non beve in compagnia o e' un ladro o una spia ... poi s'e' ROSSO e' ancora meglio!


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> E i poveri uomini traditori?
> Che devono compiacere entrambe?
> Che passano da uno stress all'altro?
> Che vivono nel terrore che la moglie scopra l'amante e questa, a sua volta, la sveltina occasionale?
> E che rischiano, durante l'orgasmo di urlare il nome di Tizia in luogo di Sempronia?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 
Mk. perchè ti fa ridere?


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mk. perchè ti fa ridere?


Perché in effetti è un bello stress...


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo tiranno, a cui nessuno (o quasi) sfugge ...  tutto si fa per lui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché in effetti è un bello stress...


madddai...è l'adrenalina che cercano i cocomeri...

Orange provocava..


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

*belle*



belledejour ha detto:


>









ancora al solito punto tu?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> madddai...è l'adrenalina che cercano i cocomeri...
> 
> *Orange provocava*..


Dici? Io l'ho presa piu' come una ridicolizzazione


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

*OT*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ancora al solito punto tu?


Bestia ho fatto il tuo pollo disossato (li mortacci del pollo)... Sbarella ringrazia


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici? Io l'ho presa piu' come una ridicolizzazione


si...pure...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bestia ho fatto il tuo pollo disossato (li mortacci del pollo)... Sbarella ringrazia


 
mi fa un gran piacer!


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

sii


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> madddai...è l'adrenalina che cercano i cocomeri...
> 
> *Orange provocava*..


beh pure lui sta attraversando la fase adrenalinica no?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> sii


E guarda che non hanno menzionato i 4 salti in padella che mangia ogni sera in solitudine


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E guarda che non hanno menzionato i 4 salti in padella che mangia ogni sera in solitudine


ehhh


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh pure lui sta attraversando la fase adrenalinica no?


si..almeno cosi dice...

ma non lo vedo fare la vittima...con se stesso...

anzi..come diceva lettrice mi pare che si ridicolizzi..insomma , usi autoironia...non trovi?


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si..almeno cosi dice...
> 
> ma non lo vedo fare la vittima...con se stesso...
> 
> anzi..come diceva lettrice mi pare che si ridicolizzi..insomma , *usi autoironia...*non trovi?


Sì, vero. Continuo a non capire come si faccia comunque...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> ehhh


Ho sbagliato a quotare... volevo quotare quella del cane... cosi' non glielo ruba nessuno... 

Ero ironica... ho trovato l'articolo eccessivo nel descrivere le donne e le loro debolezze


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì, vero. Continuo a non capire come si faccia comunque...


 
bah, nemmeno io...roba da omeni forse...

ma in fondo non ci credo che sia proprio_ tutto tutto_ come dice...


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si..almeno cosi dice...
> 
> ma non lo vedo fare la vittima...con se stesso...
> 
> anzi..come diceva lettrice mi pare che si ridicolizzi..insomma , usi autoironia...non trovi?


Micia ... Orange, e' un furbacchione  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma ca' nisciun e' fesso


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bah, nemmeno io...*roba da omeni forse*...
> 
> ma in fondo non ci credo che sia proprio_ tutto tutto_ come dice...


Boh... forse per un uomo è più facile, vero...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Diciamo che...gioca a creare di se stesso una  certa immagine...

e non è un peccato...perchè lo fa bene e con la caveza.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia ... Orange, e' un furbacchione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apponto.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia ... Orange, e' un furbacchione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh..io un poco rinco lo sono...lo ammetto...


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Apponto.


uffa, siete più avanti di me... io mica capisco...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> uffa, siete più avanti di me... io mica capisco...


bleffo...mk...non ci far caso...


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..io un poco rinco lo sono...lo ammetto...


E' che sei "sensibile"


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' che sei "sensibile"


va a cagher.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi si scrive sensibbbile Mari..non fare sto errori


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bleffo...mk...non ci far caso...


Beh una volta l'illuminazione me l''hai data proprio tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh una volta l'illuminazione me l''hai data proprio tu...


ohio...ricordo vagament ( lo vedi che sono rinco davvero)


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Serpi...mica vi sbilanciate eh?..fate andare avanti a me che so fresco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  na


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> va a cagher..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ti cedo il posto allora


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti cedo il posto allora


ecco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





grazie.


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato a quotare... volevo quotare quella del cane... cosi' non glielo ruba nessuno...
> 
> Ero ironica... ho trovato l'articolo eccessivo nel descrivere le donne e le loro debolezze



Io non mi trovo d'accordo sul "single per scelta" nessuno sceglie di star solo, ci sono innumerevoli motivi perchè una è single, ma mai, o quasi mai per scelta.
Spesso una donna sola si mette con uno sposato perchè non ha nulla da perdere, perchè ha quel poco di affetto che non ha affatto. Crede che puo gestirla, e poi ci si lascia andare e ci si innamora. Le briciole diventano il tutto.. e si regala animo, corpo e giovanizze.
E' logico che si è depresse poi.. Non credo che le amanti siano felici, nessuna di loro. In particolar modo se sono single.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io non mi trovo d'accordo sul "single per scelta" nessuno sceglie di star solo, ci sono innumerevoli motivi perchè una è single, ma mai, o quasi mai per scelta.
> Spesso una donna sola si mette con uno sposato perchè non ha nulla da perdere, perchè ha quel poco di affetto che non ha affatto. Crede che puo gestirla, e poi ci si lascia andare e ci si innamoro. Le briciole diventano il tutto.. e si regala animo, corpo e giovanizze.
> E' logico che si è depresse poi.. Non credo che le amanti siano felici, nessuna di loro. In particolar modo se sono single.


Ma io concordo... non concordo con la visione della sfigata a vita.

Aggiungo che al momento io sono single... e in buona percentuale e' una scelta mia


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto tanto un commento da parte di Bruja in questo 3d. 


Chissa' ...


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto tanto un commento da parte di Bruja in questo 3d.
> 
> 
> Chissa' ...


E i nostri?????

Non ci vuoi?????
















Attenta a come rispondi o ti faccio passare 3 ore con Emilio.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto tanto un commento da parte di Bruja in questo 3d.
> 
> 
> Chissa' ...


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io concordo... non concordo con la visione della sfigata a vita.
> 
> Aggiungo che al momento io sono single... e in buona percentuale e' una scelta mia


Al momento... lo sono stata anche io a lungo, perchè mi andava cosi, ma non in eterno, non ci credo alla scelta in quel modo.
Comunque sulla versione della sfigata figuriamoci, proviamo a vedere chi c'è dietro l'articolo, indaghiamo sulla sua vita, e mi gioco la testa che salterà fuori che è una che ce l'ha con le amanti.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> E i nostri?????
> 
> Non ci vuoi?????
> 
> ...



Sei crudele  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  molto crudele.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>



Mi piacciono le sue analisi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non e' Mai da una sola parte.


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei crudele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti ho detto che metterò via un po' della mia crudeltà qui nel forum, solo se ritrovo il cane.

Intanto ho voglia di scaricarmi un po', potrei portarti a Villa Arcore non sarebbe male.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi piacciono le sue analisi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero, piacciono molto anche a me.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> *Al momento... lo sono stata anche io a lungo, perchè mi andava cosi, ma non in eterno, non ci credo alla scelta in quel modo.*
> Comunque sulla versione della sfigata figuriamoci, proviamo a vedere chi c'è dietro l'articolo, indaghiamo sulla sua vita, e mi gioco la testa che salterà fuori che è una che ce l'ha con le amanti.


Ma sicuramente... pero' conta che io ho anche gia' una figlia... non sono proprio single a cazzeggio


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che metterò via un po' della mia crudeltà qui nel forum, solo se ritrovo il cane.
> 
> Intanto ho voglia di scaricarmi un po', potrei portarti a *Villa Arcore *non sarebbe male.



Ma allora sei diventata proprio cattiva  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questo ricatto non va bene, non si fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Del cucciolo novita'?


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente... pero' conta che io ho anche gia' una figlia... non sono proprio single a cazzeggio


Bellissimo single a cazzeggio.
Quindi sei tipo Miranda in Sex and the City??


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma allora sei diventata proprio cattiva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O soffro di allucinazioni uditive o l'ho sentito prima, unito ad atteggiamenti sospetti credo di aver individuato il colpevole.
Il mio cane dovrebbe essere a 300 m da qui.
Ma devo avere le prove, ca..o! 
Non mi posso presentare cosi a casa della gente.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> O soffro di allucinazioni uditive o l'ho sentito prima, unito ad atteggiamenti sospetti credo di aver individuato il colpevole.
> Il mio cane dovrebbe essere a 300 m da qui.
> Ma devo avere le prove, ca..o!
> Non mi posso presentare cosi a casa della gente.



Potresti inventarti qualcosa ... non so ... un questionario che ti serve per una tua ricerca  per l'universita'


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Potresti inventarti qualcosa ... non so ... un questionario che ti serve per una tua ricerca  per l'universita'


Brava, ma visto che mi conoscono non posso.
Domani mando la fid di mio fratello, con i campioncini dell'Erboristeria ed il cellurare acceso in modo che mio fratello sente tutto, e se lei riconosce si procede.


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Bellissimo single a cazzeggio.
> Quindi sei tipo Miranda in Sex and the City??


miranda in SATC non è single con marmocchio appresso...


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> miranda in SATC non è single con marmocchio appresso...



Ehm... si che lo è per un periodo, e prima di tornare con Steve si sollazza con il medico nero!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Brava, ma visto che mi conoscono non posso.
> Domani mando la fid di mio fratello, con i campioncini dell'Erboristeria ed il cellurare acceso in modo che mio fratello sente tutto, e se lei riconosce si procede.


EVVVAI!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Auguri!


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ehm... si che lo è per un periodo, e prima di tornare con Steve si sollazza con il medico nero!!!!


 ok, ma è una parentesi....


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Poi io non sono un avvocato di New York... e i capelli rossi mai!


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi io non sono un avvocato di New York... e i capelli rossi mai!


 e poi, diciamola tutta...Miranda è un cessetto...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> e poi, diciamola tutta...Miranda è un cessetto...



Bho' dipende... alcune volte l'ho trovata carina... pero' c'ha il culo a testata bassa

Vedi come ora ci spostano subito


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho' dipende... alcune volte l'ho trovata carina... pero' c'ha il culo a testata bassa
> 
> Vedi come ora ci spostano subito


in effetti volevo scriverlo che è un asse da stiro devant e 'ndrè e la bocca più che altro è una feritoia.......


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> in effetti volevo scriverlo che è un asse da stiro devant e 'ndrè e la bocca più che altro è una feritoia.......


Niente lapidiamola!

Salviamo Samantha


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Niente lapidiamola!
> 
> Salviamo Samantha


Samantha è la migliore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












S(am)antha subito...


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Si in effetti fisicamente Samantha è l'unica piu carina.
Di viso invece mi piace CHarlot


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si in effetti fisicamente Samantha è l'unica piu carina.
> Di viso invece mi piace CHarlot


con tutta quella cipria in faccia e i baffi non si vede un granchè però....


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> con tutta quella cipria in faccia e i baffi non si vede un granchè però....


Sei perfidoo
Lo sai in tv so tutte cosi!


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sei perfidoo
> Lo sai in tv so tutte cosi!


mi sa che non hai capito la battuta....
Charlot= Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai capito la battuta....
> Charlot= Charlie Chaplin


EHm no..


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> EHm no..


 avevo capito...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Battuta pessima... subito sondaggio una maledizione per Alex


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Battuta pessima... subito sondaggio una maledizione per Alex


e mica si può essere sempre ai massimi livelli...lei è troppo esigente....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Battuta pessima... subito sondaggio una maledizione per Alex








   A me ha fatto ridere...
...sarà he l'ho letta ora sull'onda della Littizzetto...


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me ha fatto ridere...
> ...sarà he l'ho letta ora sull'onda della Littizzetto...


 ecco....dillo a 'sti miscredenti che non apprezzano...


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> e mica si può essere sempre ai massimi livelli...lei è troppo esigente....


Io???

Ehhhe


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io???
> 
> Ehhhe


 no, parlavo di lettrice....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io non mi trovo d'accordo sul "single per scelta" nessuno sceglie di star solo, ci sono innumerevoli motivi perchè una è single, ma mai, o quasi mai per scelta.
> Spesso una donna sola si mette con uno sposato perchè non ha nulla da perdere, perchè ha quel poco di affetto che non ha affatto. Crede che puo gestirla, e poi ci si lascia andare e ci si innamora. Le briciole diventano il tutto.. e si regala animo, corpo e giovanizze.
> E' logico che si è depresse poi.. Non credo che le amanti siano felici, nessuna di loro. In particolar modo se sono single.


belle, ci possono essere ottimi motivi per decidere di non cndividere la propria vita accanto ad uomo, per non aver voglia di investire piu' se non in se stessi, nei propri cari, nei propri figli, sulla propria vita.in primis.

Otimimotivi per non affidare la propria felicità-sempre e comunque illusoria-ad un affetto che nel tempo si puo' trasformare e farti soffrire ancora.

E possibile nel tempo, con l'esperienza, attraverso la cura della propria anima non affidare piu' la speranza che un altro di noi ci possa rendere sereni..in un quotidiano.

nel ruolo dell'amante è fonte,quais certamente, di profonde frustazioni, a meno che ci si strutturi senza speranza e senza alcun timore, vivendolo,occupando la propria vita di ttutti quei piaceri che puo'offrire ...è certo che la condivisione di questi renderebbe gli stessi moltiplicati...ma di uomini e donne al mondo ve ne sono cosi tanti che soffermarsi caparbiamente su uno e uno solo...è proprio un peccato per noi stesse/i.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

*ecco che arriva*












BRUJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ma ando' sta?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Personalmente non riesco a credere che tutte le amanti siano delle povere depresse inconcludenti... come non credo che tutte le mogli tradite siano delle streghe frigide.


 Io sono stato amante felice e ora sono single felice


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io sono stato amante felice e ora sono single felice


e uno.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io sono stato amante felice e ora sono single felice



Ma allora sposiamoci


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> belle, ci possono essere ottimi motivi per decidere di non cndividere la propria vita accanto ad uomo, per non aver voglia di investire piu' se non in se stessi, nei propri cari, nei propri figli, sulla propria vita.in primis.
> 
> Otimimotivi per non affidare la propria felicità-sempre e comunque illusoria-ad un affetto che nel tempo si puo' trasformare e farti soffrire ancora.
> 
> ...



Micio, non posso contraddirti perchè quello che dici è giusto. Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. 
Ma quando si è impreparati e non si sa quel che riserva un simil rapporto ci si butta a capofitto.. 
Io non lo rifarei mai e poi mai più, ma un anno e mezzo fa la pensavo in tutt'altro modo.
Ho giocato con il fuoco, ma l'ha fatto anche lui. 
Abbiamo vissuto però, e se tornassi indietro lo rifarei.
Posso dirlo? E' stato bello.


----------



## Old blondie (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> E i poveri uomini traditori?
> Che devono compiacere entrambe?
> Che passano da uno stress all'altro?
> Che vivono nel terrore che la moglie scopra l'amante e questa, a sua volta, la sveltina occasionale?
> ...


Infatti. anch'io avrei speso una parola anche per il traditore.
Insomma.....
alla lunga stanno male tutti e tre: coniuge tradito, amante e traditore!


----------



## Old amarax (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo tiranno, a cui nessuno (o quasi) sfugge ... tutto si fa per lui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo tiranno, a cui nessuno (o quasi) sfugge ... tutto si fa per lui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mah.. sinceramente sono un po' stufa di leggere queste rancorose sentenze stile lettera scarlatta. Mi fa venire in mente De Andrè e le "cagnette a cui è stato sottratto l'osso".


----------



## Old amarax (19 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io *sono stato amante felice*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Old amarax (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> BRUJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> ma ando' sta?


 
E' vero...dov'è la gallinella radioattiva?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questo tiranno, a cui nessuno (o quasi) sfugge ... tutto si fa per lui.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Micio, non posso contraddirti perchè quello che dici è giusto. Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Ma quando si è impreparati e non si sa quel che riserva un simil rapporto ci si butta a capofitto..
> Io non lo rifarei mai e poi mai più, ma un anno e mezzo fa la pensavo in tutt'altro modo.
> Ho giocato con il fuoco, ma l'ha fatto anche lui.
> ...


Bella certo che lo si puo' dire.

e come quando si dice _TI AMO_...si dovrebbe attribuire sempre una dimensione temporale a quel verbo fonte di casini inauditi,
magari aggiungendo : "_ORA"_


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Credo che volesse dire un'altra cosa...*
> 
> 
> Dipende dalle situazioni. Un amore sbagliato può capitare a tutte, ma chi "cerca" l'uomo impegnato o le amanti seriali quella vogliono essere e gli uomini sono intercambiabili e insignifacanti perché *quel che conta di più è vincere o credere di vincere una competizione con un'altra donna*.
> E' come per i traditori seriali (come pure i seduttori seriali anche se non traditori) per i quali le donne sono intercambiabile e quel che conta non è neppure il sesso compulsivo, ma la serialità appunto che soddisfa altri bisogni di altro genere.


Anche nell'accanimento verbale di rivalsa di certe mogli tradite ma "vittoriose" vedo uguale competizione: invece di interrogarsi su quel che non ha funzionato nella coppia e ha portato al tradimento e _ricordarsene_, riversano continuamente veleno sulle "amanti", come non fossero anche loro persone con un passato, un presente ed un futuro.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Vulvia, è*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Anche nell'accanimento verbale di rivalsa di certe mogli tradite ma "vittoriose" vedo uguale competizione: invece di interrogarsi su quel che non ha funzionato nella coppia e ha portato al tradimento e e ricordarsene, riversano continuamente veleno sulle "amanti", come non fossero anche loro persone con un passato, un presente ed un futuro.


vero!!! ed è ancora una volta un modo per spostare l'attenzione da se stessi...la cosa piu' facile, facile sforzo, è in carne ed ossa, la vedi..e cosi si fregano sempre di piu' con le loro stesse mani.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Anche nell'accanimento verbale di rivalsa di certe mogli tradite ma "vittoriose" vedo uguale competizione: invece di interrogarsi su quel che non ha funzionato nella coppia e ha portato al tradimento e _ricordarsene_, riversano continuamente veleno sulle "amanti", come non fossero anche loro persone con un passato, un presente ed un futuro.


 Sono le mogli tradite che si sono preoccupate della vittoria e forse avevano implicitamente sollecitato il tradimento per poter competere.

Ce ne sono tante di donne che vogliono competere con le altre...


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Gennaio 2009)

aggiungo poi che lo dice anche il proverbio:

è l'*occasione* che fa l'uomo ladro. In questi casi non si ruba "occasione" che non voglia essere rubata.. e spesso nemmeno si ruba, è un regime di comodato d'uso..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> aggiungo poi che lo dice anche il proverbio:
> 
> è l'*occasione* che fa l'uomo ladro. In questi casi non si ruba "occasione" che non voglia essere rubata.. e spesso nemmeno si ruba, è un regime di comodato d'uso..


 O.T. Il tuo avatar


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. *Il tuo avatar*


è il mio modo di festeggiare: yes, we can!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

già persa...e lo fa chi non sa competere con se stessa. credendo ingenuamente che , affiancandosi al principino cetriolino,questi  possa restituire quell'immagine di loro stesse positiva- mai avuta- in realtà.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> aggiungo poi che lo dice anche il proverbio:
> 
> è l'*occasione* che fa l'uomo ladro. In questi casi non si ruba "occasione" che non voglia essere rubata.. e spesso nemmeno si ruba, è un regime di comodato d'uso..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> è il mio modo di festeggiare: yes, we can!


 Mi adeguo in breve!
Però non so chi sarà abbastanza vecchio per capire...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

io so ignurant...

pensate ad obama?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io so ignurant...
> 
> pensate ad obama?


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Sono le mogli tradite che si sono preoccupate della vittoria e forse avevano implicitamente sollecitato il tradimento per poter competere*.
> 
> Ce ne sono tante di donne che vogliono competere con le altre...


Su questo non saprei.. quel che volevo dire è che sarebbe più costruttivo confrontarsi che "ridursi". Ma forse quest'ultimo è un modo per tenere a bada l'angoscia e allontanare l'idea che un grande dolore possa ricapitare.


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi adeguo in breve!
> Però non so chi sarà abbastanza vecchio per capire...


Non so chi è.. 
( 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    che leggiadra giovanissima fanciulla sono!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> già persa...e lo fa chi non sa competere con se stessa. credendo ingenuamente che , affiancandosi al principino cetriolino,questi possa restituire quell'immagine di loro stesse positiva- mai avuta- in realtà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Su questo non saprei.. quel che volevo dire è che sarebbe più costruttivo confrontarsi che "ridursi". Ma forse quest'ultimo è un modo per tenere a bada l'angoscia e allontanare l'idea che un grande dolore possa ricapitare.


 Non ho capito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non so chi è..
> (
> 
> 
> ...


 Nino Ferrer ...cantava "Vorrei la pelle neraaa!"


----------



## Old amarax (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Credo che volesse dire un'altra cosa...*
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho capito


l'andare alla continua ricerca di prove che le amanti siano delle povere sfigate senza capacità di crearsi una propria prospettiva di relazione e vita futura o il pensare che le mogli tradite che si riprendono il traditore che continuerà a tradirle sono figure patetiche incapaci di una vita autonoma rispondono a stereotipi che possono corrispondere al vero ma sono soprattutto, a mio avviso, delle "riduzioni" della complessità che non tengono conto della "persona", della sua storia, dei suoi sentimenti, dei desideri ed aspirazioni ecc.

Quando si continua a parlare per stereotipi, si tiene lontana l'angoscia che una vera conoscenza può produrre. 

Quindi, sì, è più facile pensare che l'amante _arpia_ ti ha voluto portar via il tuo amato bene, piuttosto che guardare dentro di te; è più facile pensare che la moglie del mio amante è una poveretta che si tiene le sue comodità per viltà o per calcolo, piuttosto che pensare alle mie responsabilità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> l'andare alla continua ricerca di prove che le amanti siano delle povere sfigate senza capacità di crearsi una propria prospettiva di relazione e vita futura o il pensare che le mogli tradite che si riprendono il traditore che continuerà a tradirle sono figure patetiche incapaci di una vita autonoma rispondono a stereotipi che possono corrispondere al vero ma sono soprattutto, a mio avviso, delle "riduzioni" della complessità che non tengono conto della "persona", della sua storia, dei suoi sentimenti, dei desideri ed aspirazioni ecc.
> 
> Quando si continua a parlare per stereotipi, si tiene lontana l'angoscia che una vera conoscenza può produrre.
> 
> Quindi, sì, è più facile pensare che l'amante _arpia_ ti ha voluto portar via il tuo amato bene, piuttosto che guardare dentro di te; è più facile pensare che la moglie del mio amante è una poveretta che si tiene le sue comodità per viltà o per calcolo, piuttosto che pensare alle mie responsabilità.


 Oppure evitare di riconoscere che tipo è l'amato bene...


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oppure evitare di riconoscere che tipo è l'amato bene...


appunto..


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bella certo che lo si puo' dire.
> 
> e come quando si dice _TI AMO_...si dovrebbe attribuire sempre una dimensione temporale a quel verbo fonte di casini inauditi,
> magari aggiungendo : "_ORA"_



Se alla persona che hai accanto, dai un limite temporale, o cerchi comunque di attribuirne uno, i casini si moltiplicano.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

*vulvia*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nino Ferrer ...cantava "Vorrei la pelle neraaa!"


ahhhhhhhhhhh..non avevo capito nepppure io.

quella faccia è straordinaria!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

*bella*



belledejour ha detto:


> Se alla persona che hai accanto, dai un limite temporale, o cerchi comunque di attribuirne uno, i casini si moltiplicano.


 
vero. Ma è intellettualmente piu' onesto saperlo. per quanto non sia necessario ricordarlo verbalizzandolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

*ot pimpi*

il titolo di questo thread è molto bello.

lo sostituirei con quello di "tradimento" del forum.

ma l'autore non c'è. e giovanni non credo che possa...anche per motivi di marketing

*pero' come sottotitolo contribuirebbe a sostituire una veste molto cicoscritta tematicamente*.

Che ne dite? cazzata?


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *il titolo di questo thread è molto bello.*
> 
> lo sostituirei con quello di "tradimento" del forum.
> 
> ...


Grazie Miciona, modestamente


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie Miciona, modestamente


Davvero lo dico.è moltoefficace!


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

minchia che freddo che fa.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il titolo di questo thread è molto bello.
> 
> lo sostituirei con quello di "tradimento" del forum.
> 
> ...


ma davvero non so come possiate dire che l'amore è "rubato, saccheggiato, scippato" ovviamente dalle solite amanti (e via di epiteto)... 

Possibile che non vi venga in mente che quell'_amore_ non fosse già più *rivolto* a voi (e non di "vostra" proprietà), per mille motivi, e cercasse o fosse anche _solo_ in attesa di un altro "oggetto" da investire??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma davvero non so come possiate dire che l'amore è "rubato, saccheggiato, scippato" ovviamente dalle solite amanti (e via di epiteto)...
> 
> Possibile che non vi venga in mente che quell'_amore_ non fosse già più *rivolto* a voi (e non di "vostra" proprietà), per mille motivi, e cercasse o fosse anche _solo_ in attesa di un altro "oggetto" da investire??


Dubito che Micio o Mari' potessero intendere a uno scippo compiuto da un'amante.
Mi sembra una trasposizione da Prevert ...quest'amore così disperato ...ecc... per intendere l'amore maltrattato da chi avrebbe dovuto proteggerlo. Quindi semmai vi vedo un riferimento al traditore o a entrambi i componenti della coppia.


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Dubito* *E fai bene *che Micio o Mari' potessero intendere a uno scippo compiuto da un'amante.
> * Mi sembra una trasposizione da Prevert ...**quest'amore così disperato ...ecc...* per intendere l'amore maltrattato da chi avrebbe dovuto proteggerlo. Quindi semmai vi vedo un riferimento al traditore o a entrambi i componenti della coppia.


*
Brava Persa! ... almeno una volta mi hai capita, grazie.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Brava Persa! ... almeno una volta mi hai capita, grazie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dubito che Micio o Mari' potessero intendere a uno scippo compiuto da un'amante.
> Mi sembra una trasposizione da Prevert ...quest'amore così disperato ...ecc... per intendere l'amore maltrattato da chi avrebbe dovuto proteggerlo. Quindi semmai vi vedo un riferimento al traditore o a entrambi i componenti della coppia.


Beh, sai com'è.. mi ha tratto in inganno che fosse il titolo di questo thread qui sotto con la descrizione dell'amante tipica. 



Mari' ha detto:


> Questo tiranno, a cui nessuno (o quasi) sfugge ... tutto si fa per lui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma davvero non so come possiate dire che l'amore è "rubato, saccheggiato, scippato" ovviamente dalle solite amanti (e via di epiteto)...
> 
> Possibile che non vi venga in mente che quell'_amore_ non fosse già più *rivolto* a voi (e non di "vostra" proprietà), per mille motivi, e cercasse o fosse anche _solo_ in attesa di un altro "oggetto" da investire??


e lo dici a me?

lo predico da anni.

i sottotitoli pero' ci stanno bene...lo confezionano in maniera meno dura...non so se riesco a spiegarmi Vulvia.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dubito che Micio o Mari' potessero intendere a uno scippo compiuto da un'amante.
> Mi sembra una trasposizione da Prevert ...quest'amore così disperato ...ecc... per intendere l'amore maltrattato da chi avrebbe dovuto proteggerlo. Quindi semmai vi vedo un riferimento al traditore o a entrambi i componenti della coppia.


ecco..perfetto...grazie Persa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Beh, sai com'è.. mi ha tratto in inganno che fosse il titolo di questo thread qui sotto con la descrizione dell'amante tipica.


 Beh amanti simili esistono e il fatto che vogliano o accettino essere amanti in quel modo è già strapazzare l'idea di amore.
Comunque io commentavo rispetto al titolo non tenendo presente tutto...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh amanti simili esistono e il fatto che vogliano o accettino essere amanti in quel modo è già strapazzare l'idea di amore.
> Comunque io commentavo rispetto al titolo non tenendo presente tutto...



Bha', anche tenersi un marito traditore e' strapazzare l'idea d'amore... eppure non leggo una simile ciofecata a rispetto delle mogli tradite.

Quoto Vulvietta in toto e aggiungo che l'articolo manca totalmente di tatto e imparzialita'.


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh amanti simili esistono e il fatto che vogliano o accettino essere amanti in quel modo è già strapazzare l'idea di amore.
> Comunque io commentavo rispetto al titolo non tenendo presente tutto...


Come per ogni thread, ho creduto che il titolo avesse attinenza diretta con il contenuto espresso... Ma se il titolo vuol riferirsi invece a quell'amore (alla Prevert) tanto bello, "alto" ma disperato, maltrattato, folle che non è stato protetto e curato da chi doveva farlo (la coppia) la descrizione seguente mi appare perfino più eccessiva, se non insultante, di quanto avessi colto prima perchè è come dire: guardate! a quell'Amore è stato preferito (seppure temporaneamente) qualcuno o qualcosa di tanto "inferiore e parassitario, probabilmente un po' malato". 
Ma non è la prima volta che si passa un bel randello verbale sulle/gli amanti che li "rimetta al loro posto". E si intuisce che è solo una minima parte di quel che si direbbe se il senso di civiltà non imponesse di contenere entro limiti accettabili la rabbia, il disprezzo, la delusione e il dolore, tanto dolore. 
A me dispiace solo che dopo fiumi di parole spesi su questi argomenti, spesso non si veda la persona oltre la pesante caricatura fatta in un giornale.
Quelli che accettano di essere amanti in quel modo a vita, non strapazzano l'idea dell'amore alla Prevert, vivono piuttosto un più prosaico inferno chiamato dipendenza, che peraltro è trasversale ai vari stati civili, come ricordato da Lettrice.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Come per ogni thread, ho creduto che il titolo avesse attinenza diretta con il contenuto espresso... Ma se il titolo vuol riferirsi invece a quell'amore (alla Prevert) tanto bello, "alto" ma disperato, maltrattato, folle che non è stato protetto e curato da chi doveva farlo (la coppia) la descrizione seguente mi appare perfino più eccessiva, se non insultante, di quanto avessi colto prima perchè è come dire: guardate! a quell'Amore è stato preferito (seppure temporaneamente) qualcuno o qualcosa di tanto "inferiore e parassitario, probabilmente un po' malato".
> Ma non è la prima volta che si passa un bel randello verbale sulle/gli amanti che li "rimetta al loro posto". E si intuisce che è solo una minima parte di quel che si direbbe se il senso di civiltà non imponesse di contenere entro limiti accettabili la rabbia, il disprezzo, la delusione e il dolore, tanto dolore.
> A me dispiace solo che dopo fiumi di parole spesi su questi argomenti, spesso non si veda la persona oltre la pesante caricatura fatta in un giornale.
> Quelli che accettano di essere amanti in quel modo a vita, non strapazzano l'idea dell'amore alla Prevert, vivono piuttosto un più prosaico inferno chiamato dipendenza, che peraltro è trasversale ai vari stati civili, come ricordato da Lettrice.


Hai ragione.
Ho interpretato male.


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2009)

Scrivere e' una forma d'arte e leggere,  crea/provoca in noi sensazioni, emozioni e' risaputo.​ Che l'articolo sia stato trattato/scritto con  toni ironici-sarcastiti non vi e' dubbio ... evidentemente l'autore/trice sara'  stato/a un/una tradito/ta, francamente lo ritengo poco importante questo punto,  son voluta andare oltre.​


Vulvia ha detto:


> Come per ogni thread, ho creduto che il titolo avesse attinenza diretta con il contenuto espresso...*E lo ha, ameno per me.  *Ma se il titolo vuol riferirsi invece a quell'amore (alla Prevert) tanto bello, "alto" ma disperato, maltrattato, folle che non è stato protetto e curato da chi doveva farlo (la coppia) la descrizione seguente mi appare perfino più eccessiva, se non insultante, di quanto avessi colto prima perchè è come dire: guardate! a quell'Amore è stato preferito (seppure temporaneamente) qualcuno o qualcosa di tanto "inferiore e parassitario, probabilmente un po' malato". *Parli cosi perche' forse sei stata amante? ... non conosco la tua storia e con  credo sia importante in questo momento, pero', perche' non cerchi di leggerla  dalla parte di una donna "tradita" o, al massimo da "Spettatrice"? Io sono stata  tradita eppure ho preso le distanze da tutte quelle cifre del sondaggio, e'  fuffa, non contano niente ... dal mio piccolo/breve commento/battuta a fondo  pag. affermo: -Cio nonostante- ... come per dire, tutto si fa e si continuera' a  fare per l'amore, il vero "Tiranno".*
> Ma non è la prima volta che si passa un bel randello verbale sulle/gli amanti che li "rimetta al loro posto". E si intuisce che è solo una minima parte di quel che si direbbe se il senso di civiltà non imponesse di contenere entro limiti accettabili la rabbia, il disprezzo, la delusione e il dolore, tanto dolore.
> A me dispiace solo che dopo fiumi di parole spesi su questi argomenti, spesso non si veda la persona oltre la pesante caricatura fatta in un giornale.
> Quelli che accettano di essere amanti in quel modo a vita, non strapazzano l'idea dell'amore alla Prevert, vivono piuttosto un più prosaico inferno chiamato dipendenza, che peraltro è trasversale ai vari stati civili, come ricordato da Lettrice.


Ora: Dall'articolo ho  estrapolato il vero e solo protagonista: L'Amore!

​ Questo maledetto&benedetto amore che dona  e, allo stesso tempo prende&procura tanta felicita' e dolore: LUI, il  colpevole di tutto.

 Ecco perche' mi sono ricordata di questa  particolare poesia (che Persa ha intuito) e, ho dato questo titolo al 3d  ... e mo godiamocela ... ce la siamo meritata tutte/i.​ 



*Questo amore*
​ 
 Questo amore 
Questo  amore 
Così violento 
Così fragile
Così tenero 
Così disperato  
Questo amore 
Bello come il giorno 
E cattivo come il tempo 
Quando  il tempo è cattivo 
Questo amore così vero 
Questo amore cosí  bello
Così felice 
Così gaio 
E così beffardo 
Tremante di paura  come un bambino al buio 
E così sicuro di sé 
Come un uomo tranquillo nel  cuore della notte
Questo amore che impauriva gli altri 
Che li faceva  parlare 
Che li faceva impallidire 
Questo amore spiato 
Perché noi lo  spiavamo 
Perseguitato ferito calpestato ucciso negato dimenticato 
Perché  noi l'abbiamo perseguitato ferito calpestato ucciso negato dimenticato  
Questo amore tutto intero 
Ancora così vivo 
E tutto soleggiato 
E'  tuo
E' mio 
E' stato quel che è stato 
Questa cosa sempre nuova 
E  che non è mai cambiata 
Vera come una pianta 
Tremante come un uccello  
Calda e viva come l'estate 
Noi possiamo tutti e due 
Andare e  ritornare 
Noi possiamo dimenticare 
E quindi riaddormentarci  
Risvegliarci soffrire invecchiare 
Addormentarci ancora 
Sognare la  morte 
Svegliarci sorridere e ridere 
E ringiovanire 
il nostro amore è  là
Testardo come un asino 
Vivo come il desiderio 
Crudele come la  memoria 
Sciocco come i rimpianti 
Tenero come il ricordo 
Freddo come  il marmo 
Bello come il giorno 
Fragile come un bambino 
Ci guarda  sorridendo 
E ci parla senza dir nulla 
E io tremante l'ascolto 
E  grido 
Grido per te 
Grido per me
Ti supplico 
Per te per me per  tutti coloro che si amano 
E che si sono amati 
Sì io gli grido 
Per te  per me e per tutti gli altri 
Che non conosco 
Fermati là 
Là dove sei  
Là dove sei stato altre volte 
Fermati 
Non muoverti 
Non andartene  
Noi che siamo amati 
Noi ti abbiamo dimenticato 
Tu non dimenticarci  
Non avevamo che te sulla terra 
Non lasciarci diventare gelidi 
Anche  se molto lontano sempre 
E non importa dove 
Dacci un segno di vita  
Molto più tardi ai margini di un bosco 
Nella foresta della memoria  
Alzati subito 
Tendici la mano 
E salvaci.

Tutto qua!
​


----------



## Old Vulvia (2 Febbraio 2009)

*marì*

Senza polemica.

Marì, per favore, se da un simile articolo davvero estrapolassi l'amore, mi preoccuperei. Ma non credo che questo sia il tuo caso. 

Inoltre poiché l'articolo non si è pubblicato da solo, devo necessariamente dedurre un'intenzionalità in te che lo hai messo online incurante del suo sarcasmo.. infatti si è ben colto il tentativo di presa per i fondelli (alle amanti) ammantato di poesia peraltro in forma postuma (voglio farti notare tra l'altro che Prevert scrive di un amore "perseguitato ferito calpestato ucciso negato dimenticato" e non certo "rubato, saccheggiato, scippato"): su questo sono libera di dire la mia ed ho cercato di trasformare questa sorta di "rivincita al vetriolo" in un confronto, che non ti piace perché forse pensi di non averne bisogno. 

Non vedo perchè si dovrebbe essere distaccati circa qualcosa che ci ha colpiti tanto profondamente sia come amanti che come traditi. Nella scelta di pubblicare quell'articolo (e nel tuo invito a mettermi nei panni di una tradita, come dichiari d'essere stata) non vedo proprio alcun "distacco" da parte tua, com'è giusto che sia. Perchè dovresti tacere la tua rabbia, il tuo disprezzo, la tua delusione, il tuo dolore e il tuo rancore? Sono la prima a dirti che dovresti urlarli direttamente al mondo intero e sottovaluti le mie capacità se pensi che questo io non lo capisca e che quantomeno non mi sappia porre da "spettatrice". 
Quel che voglio dire è che so quanto possa essere consolatorio pensare che chi ci ha fatto del male corrisponda a quella caricatura ma, vado oltre anch'io, non penso sia una soluzione valida per lenire la ferita, anzi penso che alla lunga si riveli un balsamo beffardo. E il senso dei miei interventi è proprio questo: ho espresso, se vuoi, una certa sorpresa, per come anni di chiacchiere sulla contrapposizione amanti-traditi spesso non spostino di un millimetro il baricentro del proprio "trauma" che, quando può, prende vie di esternazione che hanno la stessa carica di "violenza" originaria. E chi ti può dare un'idea della portata dell' "odio" che hai ancora dentro se non chi, simbolicamente ma proprio perché non si identifica con il contenuto di quell'articolo, se ne sente investito? 
Parla del tuo dolore ancora vivo, Marì non della "categoria statistica" delle amanti, definendola "fuffa" quando ti serve per salvarti in corner. 
E sappi che in queste mie parole c'è molta più sincerità, empatia e rispetto di quanto tu sia disposta ad accogliere. 
Tutto qui.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

*Vulvia*

Sapessi quanto ci ho pensato prima di postarlo ...  sapevo che avrebbe alzato un polverone per qualcuno, cio nonostante volevo  discutere dell'argomento da lati opposti/contrari, volevo rivoltarlo come si fa  con un calzino ... e non la solita banalita' della figura dell'amante cattiva  "la sfascia-famiglia" ... da donna a donna.

Il mio antagonista/nemico/rivale non l'ho mai visto  rappresentato da lei (l'amante), per me la "lei" era e resta una estranea, ed  una estranea non puo' farmi del male volutamente ... nel mio caso: Manco la  conoscevo. 

Per lei non provo nessun impulso o istinto, lei o  un'altra ...

Chi mi ha ferita a morte e' stato LUI, il mio  amato.

Quel lui a cui mi ero aperta e consegnata  completamente per 20anni ... il compagno di viaggio nella giungla della vita,  quello a cui poter dare le spalle senza timore di essere pungnalata ...  quell'uomo che oltre a tanta felicita' avevo condivisto i miei ed i suoi dolori  ... la mia meta'.  
Nel mio caso il riferimento a *"rubato,  saccheggiato, scippato"* ci sta tutto perche' e' cosi che mi sono  sentita ... con il suo tradimento io ho perduto la mia "innocenza".

Con l'articolo credimi non c'era da parte mia  nessuna rivalsa e alcun odio, o "rivincita al vetriolo" ... voleva essere uno  spunto per parlare del "dolore" (qualsiasi sia il nostro ruolo) che ognuno di  noi attraversa dopo o durante un tradimento.

Tutto qua.


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto ci ho pensato prima di postarlo ... sapevo che avrebbe alzato un polverone per qualcuno, cio nonostante volevo discutere dell'argomento da lati opposti/contrari, volevo rivoltarlo come si fa con un calzino ... e non la solita banalita' della figura dell'amante cattiva "la sfascia-famiglia" ... da donna a donna.
> 
> Il mio antagonista/nemico/rivale non l'ho mai visto rappresentato da lei (l'amante), per me la "lei" era e resta una estranea, ed una estranea non puo' farmi del male volutamente ... nel mio caso: Manco la conoscevo.
> 
> ...


 
capisco appieno e quoto.  Marì quanti anni avevi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 a me è successo a 49 anni di... crescere


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> capisco appieno e quoto.  Marì quanti anni avevi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'eta' non e' rilevante.


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'eta' non e' rilevante.


 
secondo me sì...forse un pò, appena un pò,solo un pò  peggio intorno ai 50


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

ripensandoci...forse no. hai ragione.


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> ripensandoci...forse no. hai ragione.


----------



## Pocahontas (2 Febbraio 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Senza polemica.
> 
> Marì, per favore, se da un simile articolo davvero estrapolassi l'amore, mi preoccuperei. Ma non credo che questo sia il tuo caso.
> 
> ...








































Porca vacca. Ma chi sei...!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Porca vacca. Ma chi sei...!?


Vulvia!


Ed è già fidanzata con me!


----------

